# bridal hair and makeup in adelaide..



## tana2210 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey girls,
im getting married next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on may 2nd at ayres house im after any recs for hair and makeup preferably that will travel to a cbd hotel..
much loves


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_Hey girls,
im getting married next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on may 2nd at ayres house im after any recs for hair and makeup preferably that will travel to a cbd hotel..
much loves_

 
How about Ali????  Oh congrats!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Oct 7, 2009)

hey tana, im in adelaide and do hair and make up. i work in the city as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 feel free to find me on facebook so see my work if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its just under billy cakes


----------

